# Anyone knows the name(and composer) of this music



## SrFabio (May 30, 2007)

I would like to know the name and the composer of the music in this clip 



 ..it's like Carmina Burana..but i can't find that music  please help me.


----------



## SrFabio (May 30, 2007)

No idea? ..please i'll need that music to make a clip :\


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't identify it.... it sounds like a generic facsimile of O Fortuna but there's so much music like this about now it's probably best to contact the youtube contributor or compose something yourself.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

This isn't classical music. It is most likely sung by Japanese singers and it must have been composed for DBZ.


----------



## SrFabio (May 30, 2007)

Frasier said:


> I can't identify it.... it sounds like a generic facsimile of O Fortuna but there's so much music like this about now it's probably best to contact the youtube contributor or compose something yourself.


Hum...i've searched around DBZ OST but never found this one, and i've searched too in Carls Orff/Carmina burana albuns but cant see anything like this.. So do you know the name of songs similar to this one?



> This isn't classical music. It is most likely sung by Japanese singers and it must have been composed for DBZ.


Sorry, i thoght it was :\ ..

(PS: Sorry for my english,im portuguese ^^)


----------

